# Error Message: "Thereis not enough free memory..."



## Fritztown47 (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm running Win 98 SE on an AMD-K6 3D, 256MB RAM. According to System Information, right now resources are 65% free,and Windows-managed swap file is at 4.4GB. I have two programs I need to download, and I keep getting the error message: " There is not enough free memory to run this program. Quit one or more programs and try again." Here are my running tasks:
Kernel32.dll	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Win32 Kernel core component	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Kernel32.dll	4.3	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Mprexe.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	WIN32 Network Interface Service Process	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mprexe.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
MMTASK.TSK	4.03.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Multimedia background task support module	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MMTASK.TSK	4.0	Microsoft Windows
Mstask.exe	4.71.1959.1	Microsoft Corporation	Task Scheduler Engine	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mstask.exe	4.0	Microsoft® Windows® Task Scheduler
Msniasvc.exe	1.2.0751.0	Microsoft Corp.	MSN Internet Access	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN\MSNIA\Msniasvc.exe	4.0	MSN® Internet Access
Ccevtmgr.exe	2.0.2.806	Symantec Corporation	Common Client Event Manager Service	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\Ccevtmgr.exe	4.0	Common Client
Ccsetmgr.exe	2.0.2.806	Symantec Corporation	Common Client Settings Manager Service	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\Ccsetmgr.exe	4.0	Common Client
Explorer.exe	4.72.3110.1	Microsoft Corporation	Windows Explorer	C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Msnmsgr.exe	6.1.0211	Microsoft Corporation	Messenger	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\Msnmsgr.exe	4.0	Messenger
Msn.exe	9.10.0006.2205	Microsoft Corporation	msn	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN\MSNCOREFILES\Msn.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) MSN (R) Communications System
Pstores.exe	5.00.1877.3	Microsoft Corporation	Protected storage server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Pstores.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Ddhelp.exe	4.09.00.0900	Microsoft Corporation	Microsoft DirectX Helper	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Ddhelp.exe	4.0	Microsoft® DirectX for Windows®
Rnaapp.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Dial-Up Networking Application	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Rnaapp.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Tapisrv.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Microsoft® Windows(TM) Telephony Server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Tapisrv.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Msinfo32.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	MSInfo32	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\MSINFO\Msinfo32.exe	4.0	Microsoft System Information
My symantec program is corrupted and I need to redownload and reinstall it, but the Add/Remove Progams utility doesn't have it listed. Only fragments of it remain, and I haven't hunted them all down to remove them manually, apparently. I also have some rogue elements of previously uninstalled version of Tiny Personal Firewall that pop up at startup. I can't uninstall the current version of TPF (4.5) because UMX Agent is corrupted and won't open. I need to go back farther than five days to restore a Registry without all these problems. I have a starup disk. I also have my Compaq Quick Restore disks.
I'd like to address the first problem right now, so that I can at least save these programs to a CD if you think they're not corrupted, too.
Thanks


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Are you letting Windows manage your computer's Virtual Memory? If not change the configuration to let Windows handle it. Then restart your computer when prompted.

***

You've may have way too much running at Windows startup.

MSCONFIG - Reduce Your Startup Load

When a computer suffers from progressively slower performance, has more frequent freezes and error messages, has a longer startup time, and starts out with a smaller percentage of system resources, the problem can usually be attributed to a bloated startup load.

To start, heck your available resources by right-clicking My Computer; clicking Properties; Click the Performance tab. Resources available are displayed as percent there at top. Check it when you get done running the System Configuration Utility mentioned below.

Most name-brand computers come with a number of pre-installed programs that load during startup and run in the background. As you install more programs, many of them add themselves to the startup load. This can be seen by the growing number of icons in the taskbar and the growing number of listings in the Close Program box (press Ctrl + Alt + Delete keys simultaneously, on your keyboard, once to open it).

With the introduction of Windows 98 came the MSCONFIG utility. This makes it much easier than Windows 95 does to trim down the startup load. Unfortunately, many people fail to make use of it.

Click the Start button; Run; type 'msconfig', without the quotation marks, in the Run box and click OK; Then click the Startup tab; Uncheck anything you don't need running in the background. For reference on what's not needed running in the background in the System Configuration Utility, view this website first and print out the list:

The Whidbey site

http://www2.whidbey.net/djdenham/Running_items.htm

(Scroll down the list, which is in alphabetical order)

The Kricks site

http://www.3feetunder.com/krick/startup/list.html

Scroll down the list, which is in alphabetical order. One nice thing about this site are the entries that are highlighted in red, which will help you to determine if your computer has been infected by a virus/worm)

***

In the System Configuration Utility (SCU), you can uncheck programs you suspect one at a time and restart your computer. If something doesn't work right, you can always go back into the SCU and re-check it and restart your computer via the Start button. The changes are completely reversible by re-checking an item in SCU or by selecting Normal Startup under the General tab in the SCU and all the programs listed run when Windows starts as it was before you started.

(Note: Three items that you should not disable are ScanRegistry, SystemTray, and your anti-virus program. Windows ME users additionally should not disable StateMgr and PCHealth because it will prevent System Restore from running)

What happens if you accidentally disable one that you do want to load during startup and run in the background? Very simple. Go back into the MSCONFIG startup tab and recheck it.

Most of these programs do not need to load during startup and run in the background, so many of you will discover that you can easily trim your startup load by 50% or more.

Windows 95 users, do not despair. The MSCONFIG utility will also work with Windows 95. Once you obtain a copy of it, move or copy it to the C:\Windows\System folder, then reboot your computer. Do not attempt to activate it by double-clicking it or you will receive an error message. To activate it, click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG, then click OK - Startup(tab).

For those Windows 95 users who want to make use of it, you can download a copy of it from here.

In closing, I just want to remind you of what you read at the beginning of this article. Whenever you install new programs and update older programs, new entries will be added to the MSCONFIG startup tab. Multimedia, chat, telephony, and programs that contain "spyware" are some of the worse offenders for doing this. You need to be vigilant and check the startup load on a regular basis. If you do not need to have a program load during startup and run in the background, uncheck and disable it.

If you are unsure about certain programs in your startup list and if you should disable them, feel free to contact me here and tell me what they are.


----------



## Fritztown47 (Aug 9, 2004)

At this time, before following any of your recommendations, I have eight processes running, which include parts of my corrupted Symantec program. The only three unnecessary processes running, if my anti-virus program was running properly, are msmgr, OEM Cleanup, and Scheduling Agent. I'll uncheck them now, which will leave two running processes. The running tasks, which I sent a copy of in my original post, I don't know how to stop, if that would be necessary. 
To my knowledge, Windows is managing the Virtual Memory. How can I tell if it is or isn't?

Thanks


----------



## Fritztown47 (Aug 9, 2004)

After paring my Startup down to two running programs, with ninety-five percent free resources. With my MSN browser running, I have seventy percent free. i still get the same error message when trying to extract the programs I downloaded.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Click Start, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel.
Double-click System.
On the Performance tab, click Virtual Memory.
Click Let Windows manage my virtual memory settings (Recommended), click OK, and then click OK.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

I've seen such errors in the past when the program/file is corrupted or if it's trying to open in the incorrect program. Are these zip files? Self-extracting?


----------



## Fritztown47 (Aug 9, 2004)

They are self-extracting files.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

What programs are they and where are you downloading them from?


----------



## Fritztown47 (Aug 9, 2004)

Emusic Download Manager 2,0,1,0, located in C:\ Program files; proxyconn 3.0(Win 32 Cabinet Self-extractor), desktop; PC Bug Doctor, C:\download.


----------

